# SG Kyra v Frolich Haus Sch3, IPO3, WH, KKL CD CGC



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

With great sadness, we got the call on Friday....my always effervescent, always 'up', always a PIA with her own agenda, always happy, smiling and full of life, my first schutzhund dog, Kyra, was confirmed to have hemangioscarcoma...........

She has been living with friends for a couple of years where she never has to be in a crate, sleeps on their bed with them, goes to summer camp and plays with all teh kids on summer weekends...has had a great time with them. I visit often, and she is happy to see me, but loves her dad, Phil. Mom, Pat, is just crazy about her - Kyra can do NO wrong - even when she leaps onto the dining room table to watch the neighbors cat on the lawn! 

She was bloated looking and not real comfortable at Thanksgiving - I was concerned - 4 vets have seen her since September - and no one even thought about a tumor.....she was in teh ER bleeding out on Tuesday afternoon...after talking to the vets and each other, and visiting a sedated but still tail wagging Kyra, Pat and I decided to at least let them look and see....

Friday was the definitive answer when the biopsy reports came back.....4 - maybe 6 months left for our happy smiling girl........










I spent the afternoon with her yesterday and she is back to normal except for the gazillion staples from from chest to groin - a little tired, but her spirit is strong.....spare a little prayer to help her (and us) through the next 4 months or so....










Kyra with the first of her bunch of trophies....










Kyra with her kids - Cito Sch2 and my Csabre Sch1

I have to find the Thanksgiving pictures with Kyra and her granddaughter Bengal - my new puppy....

Thanks....

Lee


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I am so sorry Lee. Simply treasure each minute you get to spend with her.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very sorry to hear that Lee.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

A Beautiful girl. A Special Dog. I hope what time she has left is peaceful and painfree as possible.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Lee, I am truly so very sorry.







She has enjoyed a life of adventure, love, and fun. You've done so well by her, as has her new family. Such a very loved girl. May her remaining time here be comfortable for her. Wishing her, you, and her family the very best.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry, she is a beautiful dog. It is a terrible disease, it takes them at their peak.

I went through this with my BoBo recently. The outlook is bad, without chemo it can be weeks to 1-2 months. With chemo it is 3-6 months, BoBo got 4 after surgery. We did chemo at UPenn and he sailed through it. We had wonderful extra time together. The chemo itself was not very expensive, the test cost more.

This is his thread fyi, it documents our time from diagnosis, through chemo and the last four months.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1011175&page=1#Post1011175


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

A life well lived is the treasure we can give to our dogs and you had been fantastic for her. When her day comes, she'll have had a fullfilled life thanks to you.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

So sorry to hear about this Lee. Keeping everyone in my thoughts.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Lee-
In our hearts and thoughts.
-DanO


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm sorry Lee, wishing for a pain free twilight and one filled with special memories.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

*Re: SG Kyra v Frolich Haus Sch3, IPO3, WH, KKL CD*

Im so sorry lee. No one has told Kyra so may the rest of her days continue to be filled with love and zest for life she has always shown.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Ahhh Lee, I'm so sorry















x 1,000,000,000.50


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm so sorry Lee . . . what devastating news. I know that this must be a difficult time for you. Kyra sounds like an amazing female, and although it never seems like our Shepherds are with us long enough, you gave her a wonderful life. Sending hugs for you and Kyra . . .


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this... 

She looks like a very happy, spirited girl..


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am very sorry Lee.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Lee... Ikon sends best wishes to Grams and to you. It's never easy to face those last days, nor the final decision. I'm glad that she's got a snug loving place, and that you've got Csabre and Bengal to carry the torch for Kyra, and give you lots of doggie kisses.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh no, I'm so sorry.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm so sorry, Lee. I hope Kyra's remaining days are happy, pain free, and spent with those she loves.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

May she have joyous days until her last.








My thoughts are with you and her family tonight.










Jess and the Dimock Pack


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear this, hopefully she will have many good days ahead of her with her family.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Lee~ Hang in there.. I know how special Kyra is to you.. Enjoy the time you still have with her..








my friend..


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Kyra, such a wonderfully spirited dog - sorry for this diagnosis. Hopefully the time is long and the end painless and quick.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so very sorry to hear about your beautiful Kyra. May you and the family she's living with have many happy days ahead enjoying her antics and companionship.

Hemangioscarcoma is such a horrific disease. I'll be keeping her in my prayers that she'll be one of those rare pups who beats the odds and overcomes this deadly form of cancer.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

I am so sorry. I'll keep Kyra in my prayers and hope there are many days ahead for her to enjoy.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Lee, I am so sorry for you and Kyra's current mom and dad.

Not sure if they are going to go the Chemo route or not, but there are some other things that might help give her a little extra time. 

Predisole (sp) low dose Pred that will sometimes slow the growth/multiplcation of cancer cells. It is easier on the system than regular Pred. JeanKBBMMMAAN has used it on one of her dogs.

Cancer diet, high in cottage cheese and Flax.

AND This board pulling together and sending all the strength and healing vibes we can to Kyra. 

Val


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am so sorry........


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh my gosh. I know she has a huge part of your heart. I wish you strength and your girl remains happy and comfortable for as long as she has. What is it with this cancer? This is what took my old dog the end of the summer. It seems like too many people are having to face it lately.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Lee ~ I'm so sorry.... I just saw this thread. She's a very special girl I know.. hope she enjoys the rest of her time on earth. Know that she'll be at the bridge waiting until the two of you meet again one of these days.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Thanks everyone - it is just unbelievable - she is only 10.5 - her dad lived to 14, her mothers dad lived to 14 - I really expected her to be ornary and active for another 4 years!

She is loved and being spoiled even more rotten now if that is possible....her mom's first question was "can I give her anything she wants to eat now?"








and thanks

Lee


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Kyra is gone

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1293513&page=1#Post1293513


----------

